# My first saya



## ejd53 (Jul 8, 2013)

I had originally thought to send my knives to Tom to have sayas made, but for some reason (probably Tom telling me that it wasn't that difficult :lol2: and the ghost of my grandfather looking down at me and frowning), I decided to try my hand at one. This is not a sandwich construction; it was made in the traditional fashion, hollowed out with chisels, shaped with planes and the outside was hand sanded to 400 and finished with Tru-Oil. It taught me a few lessons. First, it is really dumb to do your first saya with highly figured wood (makes it a lot tougher to hollow out and plane), but I wanted something that would match Devin's "spicy white steel" San Mai . Second, I really think I might invest in a couple of saya nomi, as bench chisels are not the greatest for this process. Finally, I think that a belt sander purchase may be in my immediate future if I am going to make more of these. So here it is; please be kind :newhere: and any comment or suggestions would be welcome.










The friction fit was quite good.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 8, 2013)

I really like it. I suspect your grandfather is looking down smiling.


----------



## bkultra (Jul 8, 2013)

Please send that knife to me for proper evaluation. :whistling: very nice work


----------



## Lefty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats! It looks really good. Now, my consulting fee is....  Just kidding!


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 9, 2013)

well, the saya is cool and all, *BUT MAN, where did you git a knife with copper cladding?! *:clown:

Seriously, I like the saya, haven't worked up the guts to take chisel to wood yet myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## ejd53 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, isn't amazing what a little lighting and set decoration will do. :biggrin: Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jul 9, 2013)

looks good Ed! very nice my friend! 

Randy


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 9, 2013)

HHH Knives said:


> looks good Ed! very nice my friend!
> 
> Randy



Good job, Ed -

let me know if you have any questions or need some help to advance your work.

M


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice! Oh, and the saya ain't so bad either. 

I kid I kid! Excellent looking work man!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice job!


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work.
For a 1st time, great work!


----------



## ejd53 (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I tried my hand at another one and I think I made some progress. This one was for one of Will's Nakiris and I used some nice Paduk that I had lying around. Hope you enjoy.






The friction fit was very good on this one also, so I didn't use a pin






It's on the slim side


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 27, 2013)

Very "sharp" looking Ed!


----------

